# Soll ich den TFT behalten? Bitte um Entscheidungshilfe! Schnell bitte :)



## SolidBadBoy (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich würde mir evtl. in den nächsten Tagen nen LCD (Samsung 2433 LW) für mein PC holen und weis nicht so ganz ob sich der Monitor eignet zum gamen^^ den ich find die Reaktionszeit bissle hoch (5ms).
Ich denke für Office reicht sogar mein 4:3 19Zoller 
Für Filme wäre der Samsung sehr gut da viel Kontrast und akzeptable Helligkeit. Denk ich mal kenn mich ja nicht so gut damit aus

Also mich würde auch evt. noch so ein Vergleich mit paar anderen LCD Modellen in der Preisklasse interessieren. Ich selber hab nichts im Inet gefunden. 

THX schonmal 


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## theping (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

Gib nen Euro mehr für den P2450H aus und du wirst es nicht bereuhen. 

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

- echte 24 Zoll, nicht wie bei deinem 23,6
- 2 ms Reaktionszeit
- 70k : 1 Kontrast
- Mit Abstand einer der besten 24 Zöller für wenig Geld.

mfg ping


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

ich hab mehrere ganz billige TFTs zu jee 99 € 
die sind angegeben mit Reaktionszeit: 5 ms ,
beim Gamen und DVD  kucken keine Probleme , also 
keine schlieren , denke mal die Angaben stimmen nicht
immer ganz aber Samsung ist schon mal eine gute Wahl,
da würde ich mir über den Rest keine Gedanken machen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

also erst mal an *ping* gibts den auch bei media markt? 

und sry das ich euch gestern keinen link zum LCD gegeben hab 
also hier ist einer von der Samsung Homepage

also nur die Reaktionszeit und die Helligkeit ist nicht so hoch wie bei dem den du mir empfiehlst.
also wens denn für 20€ungefähr mehr bei media markt gibt dann holl ich ihn mir!

und an *amdintel*   ja samsung baut wirklich sehr gute geräte bin mit der qualität meines handy unseren 32zoll LCD zufrieden!
und ich glaub auch mal das die leistung des 2433 für mich ausreichen wird.
aber naja wer schon so viel geld ausgibt sollte sich was gescheites hollen und nicht wegen 20-30€ nen schlechten einkauf machen!


----------



## theping (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

Ich glaube ich hab den neulich für ca. 207 Euro bei Mediamarkt gesehen. Ansonsten mal bei Amazon schauen, kostet etwas weniger, Lieferung in max. 3 Tagen und du musst den nicht tragen. 

Bei Mediamarkt haste halt nen Azubi zum anschreien, wenn was nicht stimmt, das könnte die 3-5 Euro mehr Wert sein. *g* 

Naja zum spielen und für den Normalgebrauch sind die Samsung Displays nicht verkehrt... vorallem die Geräte die "frisch" auf dem Markt kommen, da diese meistens noch in Europa produziert werden. Wenn die Produktserie ein halbes Jahr alt ist z.B. kommen die meistens nur noch aus Übersee und dann sind die nicht immer Top, wenn nicht sogar sehr selten. Wollte damals nen zweiten 22er haben, aber nach dem dritten, qualitativ schlechteren Display der gleichen Baureihe hab ich aufgegeben.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

ahh okey danke geh dann mal heut zum media markt  vllt. gewinn ich ja und bekomm ihn umsonst^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

 ich war bei media markt hab mir gleich zwei geholt um höhere gewinnchancen zu haben
leider verloren jetzt musss ich die zürück bringen und mir andere aussuchen  
also ich war sehr zufrieden vom 2433 hab ihm bei media markt laufen sehen. Design war sehr schön und das bild hat mir gefallen^^.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

was kostet der eigentlich ich könnte auch noch einen gebrauchen aber nicht für den PC sondern zum TV kucken und ein paar Nummern großer  HDMI haben ja alle.
folgende Kombination 2 x HDD Videorecorder mit HDMI aut sind vorhanden dazu noch ein DVB-T Box mit Player mit HDMI Ausgang, 
der Sound ist eh besser über zwei gute  PC Media Box als bei allen TFT TV Geräten .


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

also 170€ mit selber nach Hause tragen  die wiegen um die 10Kg ich durfte 2 tragen  

ich holl mir wahrscheinlich keine weil ich werde mit dem geld erst was kaufen was ich so 6-7 mal kaufen kann damit ich ja auch gewinne und dann am montag holl ich mir vllt. ein TFT


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

vielleicht noch warten bis  LED kommt  und günstig ist ?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

ja das denk ich mir auch aber LED wird teuerer am Anfang sein!
Ich würde sagen da müssten wir noch ein Jahr warten bis die Preise akzeptabel werder!
Hast ja gesehen Samung 32zoll hat 1000€irgendwas Euro gekostet! Jetzt krigst du den für 800€
zumal weil auch die Patente weiterverkauft wurden! Aber ich hab jetzt noch keinen kleineren sprich 24 zoller mit LED gesehn.
Also mein Handy hat eins^^ 3,7zoll


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

kauf doch einen ganz billigen so für 99 €,
den kann man später immer noch ein mal gebrauchen als Ersatz oder 2 Monitor ,
aba bei den billigen sollte man sich das vor dem kauf auf jeden fall an kucken nich so mit ungesehen und bestellen .


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

bei media markt laufen doch alle TFT kannst ja dann immer schauen was dir gefällt^^
ich geh die bald zurück geben und schauen was es noch so gibt jetzt hab ich 420€^^

mal ne andere frage:

man kann doch *OHNE GRUND* (auch wenn die dannach fragen) ungeöffnete Ware zurückgeben oder?
Und kann der Chef mir Hausverbot für sowas geben? Ja oder? Sein Geschäft seine Regeln! Denk ich mir grad


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

glaube  nicht das man einfach so zurück geben kann, nur wenn es gleich kaputt war nach den auspacken, schließlich will man ja ein Neu Gerät wenn man z.b. da kauft und nicht ein schon gebrauchtes , muss man sich eben vorher informieren vor dem Kauf, es zwingt ja keinen einem gleich zu kaufen .


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

aber die TFTs sind ja ungeoeffnet
und das tolle ist das es noch 22zoeller mit der nummer 2233 gab kann dan sagen ausversehen den falschen erwischt  die lagen da alle so schoen nebeneinander^^
ich glaub die werden nicht mal nach nem grund fragen, die sinds schon von anderen gewohnt


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

das ist dehnen egal umtauschen machen die keine Problem wenn noch Original verpackt ist und noch versiegelt ist man sagt man hat sich vergriffen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

also heute erfahrung mit Media Markt gemacht^^. Geld gibts nicht zurück! Du kannst dir NUR was anderes für den ungefähren Wert hollen!
Ich hab mir dann nen LED TFT gehollt der hat aber kein Full HD sondern nur 1680x1050Auflösung 
dafür hat er gute qualität an Bildwiedergabe^^ für 260€ kein Schnäpchen aber!^^
na mal sehen vllt. nehm ich ihn doch aber morgen gehts noch ne runde zocken  

AHH ja ich hab heute auch gewonnen, denn ich hab mit drei sachen gekauft Boxen Maus und den TFT auf drei rechnungen^^ 
Die Boxen also die dritte Rechnug hat gewonnen also nummer 5^^ 

VOlll HAPPY grad 

:::EDIT:::

ich hab eine Interessensgemeinschaft für Media Markt liebhaber eröffnet^^ wer will der will


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*

So jetzt stehe vor einer Entscheidung bei der ich nicht ganz so weis was ich will.
Nun ich hab mir den oben genannten TFT geholt. Jetzt mach ich mir sorgen da die Aufloesung(Full HD) zu hoch ist das die Grafikkarte(4870 512mb) und Cpu(5000x2@3.376ghz)^^ spiele wie Crysis und GTA4 schaffen.

Meine Sorge ist ja die ihr bestimmt auch kennt, wenn man z.B. die max. Aufloesung des TFTs runtersetzt damit es dann spielbar wird das, dass Bild unbeschreiblich schlecht aussieht! Also das Problem hab ich halt wenn ich bei meinem 19zoller die Aufloesung von 1280*1024 auf 1024*768 runtersetz! Dan sieht alles so groß unscharf aus!

Also eine neue Cpu zu kaufen weis ich selber nicht so recht ob es sich noch lohnt,
die phenoms taugen nix mehr sind trozdem ne große konkurenz zu den neuen I7.
zudem fliege ich fuer die naechsten Sommerferien (nicht fuer diese!) nach amerika und hab mir ueberlegt mir da etwas guenstiger hardware zu hollen (nur wenn der $ bis dato guenstig bleibt).^^

*Also koenntet ihr mir helfen und sagen was ich machen soll mit der Aufloesung und ob ich den TFT behalten soll?!

DANKE euch schonmal *

:::EDIT:::

könnt ihr mir auch nicht weiterhelfen oder warum bekomme ich keine Antoworten?

mfg
SOLID


----------



## Jason22 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eingnet sich dieser LCD Bildschirm Samsung 2433 LW?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ...
> Nun ich hab mir den oben genannten TFT geholt. Jetzt mach ich mir sorgen da die Aufloesung(Full HD) zu hoch ist das die Grafikkarte(4870 512mb) und Cpu(5000x2@3.376ghz)^^ spiele wie Crysis und GTA4 schaffen.


Also GTA4 mit einem Dual Core kannst du vergessen.
Nen Freund hat einen 6000+ und eine 4850 und er meinte, dass das keine empfehlung sei. (Nichtmal bei 1280x1024)
Crysis dürfte laufen, aber bei 1920x1080 nich so schnell .



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Meine Sorge ist ja die ihr bestimmt auch kennt, wenn man z.B. die max. Aufloesung des TFTs runtersetzt damit es dann spielbar wird das, dass Bild unbeschreiblich schlecht aussieht! Also das Problem hab ich halt wenn ich bei meinem 19zoller die Aufloesung von 1280*1024 auf 1024*768 runtersetz! Dan sieht alles so groß unscharf aus!


Wenn man TFTs per DVI oder HDMI anschließt, hat man die Funktion, schwarze Ränder zu "aktivieren". Leider soll die Funktion weder bei ATi noch bei nVidia Treibern funktionieren. 
Das normale Strechen sieht immer ein bisschen unscharf aus, find ich.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> zudem fliege ich fuer die naechsten Sommerferien (nicht fuer diese!) nach amerika und hab mir ueberlegt mir da etwas guenstiger hardware zu hollen (nur wenn der $ bis dato guenstig bleibt).^^


Ich würde vorher die Zollgebühren usw ausrechnen.
Afaik kommt da noch 19% MWsT und 6% irwas drauf.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir auch nicht weiterhelfen oder warum bekomme ich keine Antoworten?


Vllt liegen die alle noch mit Verletzungen von Sylvester im Krankenhaus


----------

